# Living Dead Doll



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

My 6 year old daughter saw this doll from the Living Dead dolls collection and she choose "Spider Bite" although she calls it Shelly. Terror and I got a kick out of the way this doll looked so I'm posting it here. Hope some of you parents like it too.





Spider Bite Story: From the Death Certificate
A Spider laid eggs on her cheek, all you could hear was her bloody shriek. 
She was stricken and was in need of rest, unaware in her cheek was a spider egg nest.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I like the "I'm Dead" print on the top of the box.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Don't you just love them?

I got a Living Dead Doll (Sheena) as a gift a few years ago.

Comes with 2 outfits and a split-personality.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

WOW, that one gots a 42DD chest and NO waist. That's worse than Barbie. LOL


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Yup Barbie aint got nothing on her


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Is your daughter going to increase her collection Kaoru?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Always liked these, but too pricey.

http://www.strangedolls.net/mothersfirstvictim.html


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Hauntiholik said:


> Is your daughter going to increase her collection Kaoru?


Not sure yet. She's picky with her dolls but I wouldn't be shocked if she wanted another one from that same Dead dolls collection.

Otaku, those dolls look sick!

But no I doubt they would appeal to 6 year olds. Although you never know.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

SWEET!!!!! I'm so glad that there are finally alternatives to Barbie. Now what did I do with that Malibu Barbie I had that my brother popped the head off of??? :biggrinvil:


----------

